# Air Pumping Water



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

My mind was working last night.I got to thinking pumping water with air pressure.Using Solar to run Compressor.

I came up with these two pumping methods.

This one simple but not sure on its working

http://www.quantumlynx.com/water/back/vol2no2/v22_st5.html

Then this one.More expensive but might be better.

http://www.riferam.com/sspump/index.htm

Plus I got to thinking an added bonus could run Air Powerd Tools along with it.

What you guys think?

big rockpile


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

Used to have neighbors who had the first system--compressed air injected into the water deep in the well carried water with it to the top of the well pipe. Not sure about the second, since there isn't any real info about it there.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

WisJim said:


> Used to have neighbors who had the first system--compressed air injected into the water deep in the well carried water with it to the top of the well pipe. Not sure about the second, since there isn't any real info about it there.


I'm thinking my neighbors have the first system.I've watched them run water,it will run a stream of water stop for a second then run another stream.Not being use to it,drove me nuts.

But it will work ok?

big rockpile


----------



## Ed K (Oct 24, 2003)

BR

Air lift pumps as described in your item one work like a dream for certain applications. They can pump a heck of a lot of water from incredible depths and the pump itself could be homade. Flow from them should be steady though assuming the water and air didn't fluctuate so I don't think this is what you saw at your neighbors. 

A limitation for air lift pumps is that their ablity to drops significantly with the amount of height above the water surface they're pumping from.

If you wanted to aerate a deep pond you could use one to bring water from the bottom to the top and add aerate the water as you go. 

You didn't say what you want the pump for. Is it well water? if so is your well located on a hilliside above the house? (Probably not)

Building pressure once you're out of the ground would most likely be a problem. Look at the attached page for some details and articles.

http://www.areainc.com/action/menu.htm


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

can you put a water wheel in that creek? maybe you could use it to power a pump. no matter what you do, you will have a great deal of pressure to pump 1000 feet. i can see seals blowing, etc.


----------

